# real quick question pleeb =D



## redeyes (Jul 9, 2006)

Is it ok to put Hash in a vaporizer?


----------



## naturalhi (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd suggest using a cup like container for it, for easy cleanup and containment.


----------

